# Paph hermannii



## Paul (Aug 25, 2013)

A very easy growing species, blooms twice a year (spring and late summer)











I've wait too long to repot so leaves are a little yellowish and only two blooms. next year it will be a much bigger plant


----------



## Dido (Aug 25, 2013)

looks really nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2013)

I love the waviness!


----------



## Carkin (Aug 25, 2013)

That is very nice!!!


----------



## Stone (Aug 25, 2013)

Well grown.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 25, 2013)

very interesting.
Is this a species or a natural hybrid?


----------



## John M (Aug 25, 2013)

I LIKE this! I don't know anything about this species. It looks like henryanum x barbigerum; but, without the markings you'd expect from henryanum. Like others, I really like the waviness. Gives lots of character!


----------



## chris20 (Aug 25, 2013)

Very nice-- does look like henryanum with a little hirsutissimum.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2013)

This one is very nice with lots of waviness in the petals and sepals.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is very nice! First time I have seen this.


----------



## abax (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this Paph., but the ruffles are wonderful.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 26, 2013)

Bravo Paul!!!! Is your mix bark-only?? Jean


----------



## Paul (Aug 26, 2013)

yes Jean, pure bark (Orchiata). Like almost all my potted plants, now.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking very healthy. Great job.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking flower Paul. I'll have to ck on mine to see if its open yet.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> very interesting.
> Is this a species or a natural hybrid?



that's still unclear
but i love it!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

Very attractive. Nice big plant too.


----------



## Stone (Aug 27, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> that's still unclear
> but i love it!



Apparently it is (was?) a very large and stabilized population and selfings breed true so it is a species. But it may be a new species derived from henryanum and something else? Xavier will know this?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2013)

Stone said:


> Apparently it is (was?) a very large and stabilized population and selfings breed true so it is a species. But it may be a new species derived from henryanum and something else? Xavier will know this?



I agree, a species in transition (but aren't they all!)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah there is a whole population of them.


----------

